# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Kαλωδιο τροφοδοτικου λαπτοπ

## otso

Γεια σας 
Σε ενα τροφοδοτικο λαπτοπ  πρεπει να εχουν κοπει τα συρματακια και  πρεπει να το λυγιζεις η τελος παντων να βρισκεις μια θεσει που να κανει  επαφη ωστε να δουλευει .
Επειδη ειναι σε περιεργο μερος  βαζω μια φωτο για να μου δωσετε καμμια καλυτερη ιδεα για φτιαξιμο (εκτος του προφανους δηλαδη.

IMG_20210202_203338_LI.jpg

----------


## klik

Βαλτου εμπλαστρο με υαλουρονικο οξυ.  :Smile:  


Εκτος απο εγχείρηση, τι αλλη λυση λες να υπαρχει; η θα ανοιξεις το pack και θα κοντινεις το καλωδιο ή θα χαραξεις κατα μηκος τη μονωση να δεις που βραχυκυκλωνει ή εχει διακοπη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Χάραξε το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού γύρω γύρω με μία φαλτσέτα ( προσεκτικά μακριά τα δάχτυλά σου ) να ανοίξει και να κοντίνεις λίγο το καλώδιο.Μετά με λίγη εποξική κόλα σε δύο τρία σημεία του κουτιού το κλείνεις ξανά.

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Χάραξε το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού γύρω γύρω με μία φαλτσέτα ( προσεκτικά μακριά τα δάχτυλά σου )


Κάπου στο δίκτυο είδα να στάζουν στη σχισμή πετρέλαιο και να ξεκολλάει. Το έκανα σε κουτάκι τροφοδοτικού και *μου φάνηκε* ότι λειτούργησε. Το αναφέρω μήπως και είναι μία λύση στο άνοιγμα. Σ'εμένα δεν έτυχε άλλο κουτί για να το επαληθεύσω.

----------


## otso

ΘΑ ξεκινησω χαρασοντας την μονωση να δω τι γινεται και λεω να προσθεσω καλωδιο  , αν κατι παει ασχημα  θα ανοιξω το κουτι και θα ξεκινησω αλλο καλωδιο μεχρι  το βαρελακι .
Ευχαριστω Κυριοι

----------


## chipakos-original

> ΘΑ ξεκινησω χαρασοντας την μονωση να δω τι γινεται και λεω να προσθεσω καλωδιο  , αν κατι παει ασχημα  θα ανοιξω το κουτι και θα ξεκινησω αλλο καλωδιο μεχρι  το βαρελακι .
> Ευχαριστω Κυριοι


Το βαρελάκι πάντως δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από φερίτης με εξωτερικό ντύσιμο από πλαστικό . Ξεκίνα εσύ την δουλειά και θα δεις όταν φτάσεις στον φερίτη.Μακριά τα δάχτυλα από το ξυράφι και *πρόσεχε να μην μπεί μέσα το ξυράφι*. Εγώ σε άνοιγμα τέτοιου κουτιού χρησιμοποίησα και πριονόλαμα για το χάραγμα γύρω γύρω.

----------

